# Hello and sorry in advance!



## Pete Tebay (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello world,

Thought I’d say hello and just apologise in advance for the incoming daft questions I may well be asking in the coming weeks. 

My story so far as diabetes goes is... I've always been healthy, love playing sport and keeping fit. I turned 40 in June, then I started getting thirsty a few weeks back and my HbA1c bloods thingy from my NHS healthcheck came back at 127mmol/mol. I went to the docs yesterday who promptly referred me to the diabetes clinic where my there and then reading was 22.7. The outcome appears to be type 1. The doctor in the clinic seemed prepared to put money on it anyway. 

I’ve been given basal and bolas pens and my readings are a bit all over the shop at the minute (just keeping to 4 units of the bolus before meals at the moment before I start adjusting to match the carbs). A lot to take in and learn, so respect to all of you. 

I’ve questions about apps and travel (as I’m off to Oktoberfest in Munich next Friday and feel time to prep what I need for that is now limited!). Will try to find the best place here to ask them.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello Pete and welcome to the forum.   Hopefully in time things will become a bit clearer.  Any questions you have just shout up. Enjoy Oktoberfest.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 22, 2018)

Welcome, Pete. Even after 22 years of T1 I’m still learning on here, so ask away. If you come up with a question that hasn’t been asked by every one of us, it’ll be a miracle - we’ve all been in your situation.

Don’t forget your European health card - they still work. Just don’t mention Theresa May while you’re there. Alcohol can drop your blood sugar, as everyone who has stopped for a midnight kebab knows.

Don’t put insulin in a bag that’s going into the hold, it can freeze and that kills it.

Carry a letter from your doc or a prescription that shows you are on insulin. We’re fairly common, you shouldn’t have the slightest problem.

And always carry jelly babies in case your BG drops, or you start feeling a bit sweaty and distant in hypoland. 

I’m sure others will be along with more tips.

Have a great time

PS don’t ask if they’ve got any bitter


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi Pete, and welcome 

You might find it helpful to get a Frio wallet to keep your insulin in while travelling - https://friouk.com/product-category/medical/


----------



## Ljc (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi Pete , welcome to the forum . Ask as many questions as you need to about diabetes, absolutely no question is daft. 
Enjoy Oktoberfest. My advise for flying is keep your meds and diabetes kit in your hand luggage just in case your other luggage goes on a different holiday to you. Also take double the amount of kit and insulin that you think you’ll need.  And the most important thing of all is ...... enjoy yourself.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello Pete, I`ve never seen a daft question so welcome to the forum and ask away. I`m sure you will take note of the travel advice you have been given but most of all enjoy it. Please post pictures when you get back so we can drool over it.


----------



## Pete Tebay (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for the kind welcome and travel advice folks, very much appreciated. 

Sorry some questions (feel free to direct me to another bit f the site)...

If I’m off for the weekend wouldpeople recommend taking 2 of the Novorapid and 2 of the Abasaglar pens in case there is an issue with one?

Do people often just keep the pens which haven’t been started yet in Frio wallets?

In terms of measuring bloods, should I be just checking before meals or after meals as well? How long after meals if that is the case? 

I’m tempted to keep measuring at the moment to get an idea of the fluctuation and pace of change!


----------



## Robin (Sep 23, 2018)

Pete Tebay said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome and travel advice folks, very much appreciated.
> 
> Sorry some questions (feel free to direct me to another bit f the site)...
> 
> ...


Hi Pete.
Personally, I'd always take a spare pen, in case one jams, or I drop it and break it. (I'm assuming from what you've said that you have the disposable sort that come preloaded with insulin, another option is a permanent pen that you load a fresh cartridge in when the previous one runs out). Whatever sort, they'll be fine in a Frio pouch for travelling, but put any unused back in the fridge when you get home, and mark them as having been out for a bit, and use them next. ( and don't keep doing this, else the insulin will eventually run the risk of being less effective, if it hasn't been fridge temperature for the whole time. Insulin should normally only be kept out of the fridge for 28days before its discarded, but most of us unofficially stretch it a bit, I think, to save waste)
It's useful to check your blood sugar two hours after a meal, especially to begin with, because you can spot any large peaks, and take steps to eliminate them. ( doing your insulin a bit earlier, for example, so it's peak coincides with the peak of the meal carbs hitting your system) or indeed spot if you've gone too low after two hours, and need to adjust the dose. The thing is, just to keep testing and experimenting until you're familiar with what your body is doing.
Keep asking! It's what we're here for!


----------



## Flower (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi Pete and welcome,

This is useful to read about alcohol and insulin from the Diabetes UK site - in case you decide to have a stein or two.

*Alcohol and hypos*
If you use insulin or some other diabetes medications like sulphonylureas, you’re more likely to have a hypo. Drinking alcohol can then add to this, because it causes your blood sugar levels to spike or drop. If you’re not sure whether your medication can cause hypos or if they're affected by alcohol, it’s best to speak to your healthcare team. 

If you drink a lot or on an empty stomach, you’re even more likely to have a hypo. Your liver works twice as hard when you drink, because it's trying to keep your blood sugar steady and at the same time trying to get rid of the alcohol. It just can’t keep up. So your blood sugar might drop and stay low until your liver has dealt with the alcohol. That’s why you might crave carbs and wake up the next morning with a headache.

Your risk of having a hypo doesn't go away after you stop drinking – it increases, and can last up to 24 hours.

It’s not uncommon for some people to mistake having a hypo for being drunk. So carry hypo treatments around with you and always wear some medical ID. You should also make sure that whoever you’re with knows you have diabetes, and knows how to help with a hypo if you need them to.

Keep testing your blood sugar if you are drinking as alcohol can cause drops in blood sugar especially through the night. Above all have a great time at Oktoberfest


----------



## Ljc (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi. Being on insulin  Imo it’s very wise to have a spare meter preferably one that uses the same testing strips.  Meters do go wrong, break get lost etc and the last thing you need is not to be able to test. 
If your team won’t provide you with a spare try contacting the company that makes your one as sometimes they will send a freebie. 
Somewhere on the official site is a list of things for travelling I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 23, 2018)

Here it is 
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/life-with-diabetes/travel


----------



## Pete Tebay (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you all, really appreciate the advice. Like the tip regarding marking the unused pen (they are the disposable ones) which has been out of the fridge. Thanks for spending the time to help me out. I did get a second reader which whilst a different make I’ll take as a spare as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi Pete and welcome to the club. There is no such thing as a silly question, so ask anything you like.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 23, 2018)

So you won’t be going sober for October will you? Lol... As fellow members say enjoy yourself, but most importantly take care of yourself.  
Remember that the lowering of bg’s with alcohol can have a knock on effect the day after too! Keep testing. You only need insulin for the carbs you eat . Don’t know how many carbs are in German sausage.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 25, 2018)

Mind you, any German Pharmacy will have diabetes kit if your reader goes AWOL, or you drop it in your beer. 

And don’t forget your phone, cos we’re always around if you have any questions. Check with your service provider about roaming and data stuff.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 25, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> too! Keep testing. You only need insulin for the carbs you eat . Don’t know how many carbs are in German sausage.



I`m sorry  it depends how big the sausage is. Sorry. Flip.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome Pete.


----------



## Pete Tebay (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks all for the support, welcome and advice. Flying in the morning. Some questions regarding glucagon as I’ve not really looked into that yet but have been prescribed some...

If you were away for the weekend would you take glucagon (kept in a frio bag)?
Do people (office worker) keep a spare glucagon at work?

I wasn’t going to take it with me but wanted to check what the general thoughts are.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Pete, I don't take mine with me - to be honest I forget I have it.  My husband is the only person who has been shown how to administer it, so I wouldn't expect my work colleagues to.  Thankfully I have yet to need it in my 5 years with type 1, but you never know.  I guess it would be what you are comfortable with. Have a great trip


----------



## Pete Tebay (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks stephknits, much appreciated


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 28, 2018)

We take glucagon with us wherever we go, even if we are just out for the day. It’s never been needed yet, but you never know, and we feel to be without it would be too risky. I don’t know what normal practice is for workplaces, but it can’t do any harm to keep a kit there. Even if colleagues haven’t been trained, the kit has the instructions in the box, so they may be willing to give it a go if necessary.


----------

